# Look what I found---it's a Beauty (no more upgrades)



## David Hill (Feb 6, 2016)

I lamented for a little while that I'd missed a nice PM3520--local on Craigslist no less. So I looked some more and found a listing for an *American Beauty* not all that far away. Contacted the owner and by gosh it was still available. SWMBO discovered what I was doing -- " I want to go too" which turned out to be a good thing because the owner works for a company she used to work for. We negotiated a price that we could both live with (it stung, but believe it's waaay worth it).
He originally bought it and then just lost the desire (likes new projects and challenges) which was good for me and the "boss" said OK! (didn't even roll her eyes). I'd figured that he likely had lots of tools and wasn't disappointed--they came with the machine along with 2 Vicmarc chucks. He figures to have less than 10 hrs on it & is 1.5 yrs old.
It's the 3 hp model with tilt away tailstock. Got a new drop placed & it runs so quiet!
Going to digest the manual first, then it's off to the races.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12 | Sincere 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 6, 2016)

David - I can promise you won't be disappointed. Congratulations man - Have your wife take pics of the grin on your face the first hour you spend on it. 
Brent English is one of the best folks you will ever deal with on any piece of equipment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 6, 2016)

Amazing! Makes you glad the 3520 wasn't available doesn't it?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2016)

Way cool David, I'm glad it worked out well! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 6, 2016)

@Tony --turns out I had a couple other things to do, apologies for not coming by.


----------



## Tony (Feb 6, 2016)

David Hill said:


> @Tony --turns out I had a couple other things to do, apologies for not coming by.



No problem David, you're always welcome when you're in town.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 6, 2016)

That's an enviable find! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 6, 2016)

Seriously envy going on here ... I've had my eye on one of those for a couple of years, but it falls in the "when I win the lottery" category 

Enjoy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Feb 11, 2016)

Wow, great find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 11, 2016)

That is a super score @David Hill . Some nice tools in that deal to. Congrats man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2016)

Congrats, you certainly don't see those used come up for sale very often. I've been on the hunt for a used premium lathe for a while now, eventually I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy a new one I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Congrats, you certainly don't see those used come up for sale very often. I've been on the hunt for a used premium lathe for a while now, eventually I'm gonna have to bite the bullet and buy a new one I guess.



There is a Oneway 2436 in Washington state with a TON of stuff for 14,500.00 .....


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2016)

Yea I saw that, I think he is advertising it nationwide, looks like another who planned on getting into turning in a big way, bought every accessory you can imagine, then change his mind, or died... A 2436 Oneway is kinda what I have decided on if I purchase one new, But I don't want a bunch of accessories I don't use or already have, and selling them off would be a hassle.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Yea I saw that, I think he is advertising it nationwide, looks like another who planned on getting into turning in a big way, bought every accessory you can imagine, then change his mind, or died... A 2436 Oneway is kinda what I have decided on if I purchase one new, But I don't want a bunch of accessories I don't use or already have, and selling them off would be a hassle.



Yeah, I don't know what I'm going to do if my friend ever decides he wants his lathe back....


----------



## Tony (Feb 11, 2016)

I saw that Oneway down here as well. Since I know nothing, is that seriously a good deal?!?!? Tony


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

Tony said:


> I saw that Oneway down here as well. Since I know nothing, is that seriously a good deal?!?!? Tony



For everything that comes with it, It's not a steal but it's not a bad deal from what I could tell looking at the photos. The big question is how much stuff does a guy really need and how likely are you to recover a good chunk of it selling off the extras. I saw 2 hollowing systems, more steadys than you could shake a stick at and tools out the wazoo. you'd be set with stuff for life but 14k is a lot to part with.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> For everything that comes with it, It's not a steal but it's not a bad deal from what I could tell looking at the photos. The big question is how much stuff does a guy really need and how likely are you to recover a good chunk of it selling off the extras. I saw 2 hollowing systems, more steadys than you could shake a stick at and tools out the wazoo. you'd be set with stuff for life but 14k is a lot to part with.



I saw the oneway also- It was 16K


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I saw the oneway also- It was 16K



He relisted it in the last couple days for 14,500.00, Must not have gotten much interest at 16k


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> He relisted it in the last couple days for 14,500.00, Must not have gotten much interest at 16k


 He actually started at 14,500 then went up to 16. It is listed in my city also.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

